# Can you report receivers as stolen to directv?



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I currently live with roommates. We are no longer on good terms and from what I can tell they are moving out the end of the month or next month. I am concerned they may try to take/steal the directivo I let them use. If they do and refuse to give it back , can I report the receiver as stolen to Directv? And will Directv do anything about it? 

It would be one thing if they paid for the reciever when I had directv installed but they didn't.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

I do not know what the policy is on stolen equipment. Make sure you take note of the service ID on the unit.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Even if I don't which I would have to break into their room which they lock to get it. Directv will have it since I would have to deactivate the receiver anyway. I am just trying to get an idea what my options will be if they take it.


----------



## forecheck (Aug 5, 2000)

I would turn off the receiver now, if they are really upset with you they could run up a huge PPV bill.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

forecheck said:


> I would turn off the receiver now, if they are really upset with you they could run up a huge PPV bill.


I don't think they are upset with me since I have done nothing to make them upset. I just leave them be and keep to myself in my room. I may do that though, but I fear that may set them off more.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You can set a lock on the receiver to block PPV purchases without a password. You should also set the parental control password.


----------



## tigersfanjj (Oct 23, 2005)

Is it a leased or owned? If you own it and they won't give it back, call and deactivate it. If you still want it and can't get it back, report it to the police.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Its owned. I may beed to set the locks and limits, but again I will have to break into their room to do it.

This really sucks. I just fear if I break in and take it they will do something to my Tivos. I fear the same thing if I call and deactivate the receiver before they move out. I think it may just be due to the fact that it is something I would do if they did that to me. Then again if I was moving out I would have given notice.


----------



## Mr2sday (Jul 8, 2005)

You can cancel the access card by telling the CSR you call which ones you don't want disabled. The day they move out see if they took it. If it's gone make a call and disable it. Then you go to the cops and report it stolen.


----------



## BlkBear (Sep 10, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> I currently live with roommates. We are no longer on good terms and from what I can tell they are moving out the end of the month or next month. I am concerned they may try to take/steal the directivo I let them use. If they do and refuse to give it back , can I report the receiver as stolen to Directv? And will Directv do anything about it?
> 
> It would be one thing if they paid for the reciever when I had directv installed but they didn't.


If it leaves the house, forget calling DirectTV, your first call will be to the cops, that way if anything else is "missing" when they move, they can get those items back for you as well.

Just make sure you have Marked/Etched and cataloged all your electronics, and any other important to you big ticket items, that might just walk off while they are in the process of moving. Especially if you are not there during the actual move.

Time to make a run trough the house with a video or digital cam, just to show what's there now.


----------



## BlkBear (Sep 10, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> Even if I don't which I would have to break into their room which they lock to get it. Directv will have it since I would have to deactivate the receiver anyway. I am just trying to get an idea what my options will be if they take it.


Here is what I would do. While you are in the Marking mood, I'd just ask while they were home to have them hand you the Directv, so you can mark it and add it to the insurance list. You don't have to tell them you are doing this because you think they are moving and might run off with it. You are doing it to update your insurance.

And it will help that when you are doing this, to have someone help you with the task of marking and video taping items, or if you can, hire a service to do this for you . My folks did this a few years ago, had a service come out and etch and mark paintings, electronics, jewelry, things of that nature... cataloged and took pictures of everything they marked.


----------



## Mr2sday (Jul 8, 2005)

BlkBear said:


> Here is what I would do. While you are in the Marking mood, I'd just ask while they were home to have them hand you the Directv, so you can mark it and add it to the insurance list. You don't have to tell them you are doing this because you think they are moving and might run off with it. You are doing it to update your insurance.
> 
> And it will help that when you are doing this, to have someone help you with the task of marking and video taping items, or if you can, hire a service to do this for you . My folks did this a few years ago, had a service come out and etch and mark paintings, electronics, jewelry, things of that nature... cataloged and took pictures of everything they marked.


Then they'll also be wary of taking anything, because then you have proof you owned it and at what date you last have proof you had it.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> Its owned. I may beed to set the locks and limits, but again I will have to break into their room to do it.
> 
> This really sucks. I just fear if I break in and take it they will do something to my Tivos. I fear the same thing if I call and deactivate the receiver before they move out. I think it may just be due to the fact that it is something I would do if they did that to me. Then again if I was moving out I would have given notice.


This is completely none of my business, but if your relationship with them is so untrustworthy that you lock each other out of your rooms and you don't trust them not to steal from you, why would you share a house with them, and why would you lend them fairly expensive equipment?

When I was in my early 20's (a long time ago) I had four housemates for a while. We certainly did not lock our doors or treat each other with such mistrust.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

dtremain said:


> This is completely none of my business, but if your relationship with them is so untrustworthy that you lock each other out of your rooms and you don't trust them not to steal from you, why would you share a house with them, and why would you lend them fairly expensive equipment?
> 
> When I was in my early 20's (a long time ago) I had four housemates for a while. We certainly did not lock our doors or treat each other with such mistrust.


I don't lock my doors. They lock theirs. When they moved in I trusted them, and in fact I still trust them more than I would a stranger, but I am just cautious and paranoid. I am concerned about them taking things because they have a way of thinking everything in some ways belongs to them. For example the DirecTivo, I had installed in that room since I needed a receiver in there anyway. Since they have been using it and it is in their room I can very easily see them packing it up as if it is theirs, even though they never paid for it.

I have a bad problem with trusting everyone up until I get screwed which is how I feel since they owe me money which I don't think I will ever see. I had no real trust issues with them living here even though I am missing a couple of things such as a Dvd or two but nothing major. It is the fact they are moving out and I have no idea where to and it would be very easy to pack up some of my stuff and move while I am at work.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> I don't lock my doors. They lock theirs. When they moved in I trusted them, and in fact I still trust them more than I would a stranger, but I am just cautious and paranoid. I am concerned about them taking things because they have a way of thinking everything in some ways belongs to them. For example the DirecTivo, I had installed in that room since I needed a receiver in there anyway. Since they have been using it and it is in their room I can very easily see them packing it up as if it is theirs, even though they never paid for it.
> 
> I have a bad problem with trusting everyone up until I get screwed which is how I feel since they owe me money which I don't think I will ever see. I had no real trust issues with them living here even though I am missing a couple of things such as a Dvd or two but nothing major. It is the fact they are moving out and I have no idea where to and it would be very easy to pack up some of my stuff and move while I am at work.


It's your life. It's just not a situation I would ever allow myself to be in.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

dtremain said:


> It's your life. It's just not a situation I would ever allow myself to be in.


If someone had told me a year ago, I would be in the situation with someone who had been my friend for 9 years I would never have believed them. Oh well live and learn.


----------

